# OUMIER Gragas RDTA



## Nailedit77 (4/7/16)

Height: 51mm;
Diameter: 25mm;
E-juice capacity: 4ml;
Top filling anti-leak;
Top airflow;
Free refueling;
Inner cap fits for 17mm diameter wire;
Post hole: 2.1 x 3.0mm, suitable for most common wire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (4/7/16)

"Free refueling" lol

Good looking tank though, wonder how well the clear section works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/7/16)

Odd looking tank, but kinda nice


----------



## skola (4/7/16)

I just got to add pics on how this thing works, quite cool!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/7/16)

ooooo now that is insane, thanks @skola for this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (4/7/16)

I want to try this...

It's weird, but i want to try it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (4/7/16)

I actually kinda like this idea...


----------



## Jakey (4/7/16)

Intrigued!!!!! Whoa I need one


----------



## Caramia (4/7/16)

I likey!


----------



## Jakey (4/7/16)

Caramia said:


> I likey!


i jakey

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (4/7/16)

Jakey said:


> i jakey


lol dont mind me. i jokey

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pindyman (4/7/16)

well that looks interesting....sort of a top squonk...only concern I have is the amount of liquid it squirts...from the pics it appears to be over the coils only...so that means the risk of a dry hit is fairly high...imo


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/7/16)

Jakey said:


> i jakey

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (4/7/16)

This looks very similar to the Big Dripper idea.


----------



## Silver (4/7/16)

Very interesting @skola
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (4/7/16)

Jakey said:


> i jakey


LOL!!!


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

I think this thing is ugly! But I like it and will have one. 
Need to see if any vendors are bringing this in else it's going to be a long wait for Slowtech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

